# 88177 - FNA adequacy check?



## JACollins (Nov 5, 2010)

Has anyone heard of 88177?  It is reportedly a new code which may be used to report FNA adequacies.  A doctor on the Cytopath listserv reports this new code will go into effect Jan. 1, 2011.

I wonder whether this code is intended to resolve the problem with 88172, which technically allows a single charge regardless of the number of passes the Pathologist examines.

Thanks!
James


----------



## mannlx (Nov 11, 2010)

that is what it looks like

here is what I found : 

88177 Cytopathology, evaluation of fine needle aspirate; immediate cytohistologic study to determine adequacy for diagnosis, each separate additional evaluation episode, same site (List separately in addition to code for primary procedure)
The above code will be used in addition to CPT code 88172, which has been revised to read "Cytopathology, evaluation of fine needle aspirate; immediate cytohistologic study to determine adequacy for diagnosis, first evaluation episode, each site."


----------



## ktr (Dec 13, 2010)

Did you find out if it's both tech and prof fees?
Thanks
Katy


----------



## wenkeck (Jan 25, 2011)

we discussed this issue this morning. My take on it is that 88172 is for the initial aspiration immediate evaluation by the pathologist. If, after the eval, the surgeon removes more fluid from the same site, then its 88177 in addition to 88172. But if the surgeon removes fluid from another area the second time, then its 88172x2-59 if the pathologist does immediate exam on the second fluid collection as well.  and to answer the other persons question i believe 88173 is the only professional code.


----------



## mannlx (Feb 1, 2011)

medicare is driving me nuts, they are not paying the new code 88177 in out pt POS , how does this make sense when it is an add on code to 88172 ( which pays in outpt) 
I hope all people working highmark medicare denials write a letter , this makes no sense.

any comments???


----------

